# Pasadena CA Maltese



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

just found a malt in Pasadena CA

ID#A176919

on the last page









maltese

sex is unknown...interesting...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aww her side view is very cute







you need to adopt all these malts you find


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 31 2005, 10:28 PM
> *aww her side view is very cute
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i know!!! i want to ~ 

but im a poor starving student thats renting


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It says she is an "unknown sex"







. Someone explain this please?


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Mar 31 2005, 07:24 PM
> *just found a malt in Pasadena CA
> 
> ID#A176919
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mee, i just went to the website, tell me how can they not know a dogs sex ??







what happens that they dont know ??


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i saw that.. maybe she is very hairy?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 31 2005, 10:33 PM
> *i saw that.. maybe she is very hairy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47991*


[/QUOTE]

puhhahahahaha
















u made me laugh too


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My guess is that it was not written done in the paper work because age is also not known.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 1 2005, 09:32 AM
> *My guess is that it was not written done in the paper work because age is also not known.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48030*


[/QUOTE]


Weird.... wouldn't they do the "pick up and look" test?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Apr 1 2005, 08:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird.... wouldn't they do the "pick up and look" test?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48032
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know maltese go pretty quickly at the pounds so they might have just wanted to get it up as quickly as possible. The person posting it is probably not the same person that checks the dogs in. The person entering the dogs on the site might not even be at the pound.


----------

